
Why We Do Not Evolve Software? Analysis of Evolutionary Algorithms - yters
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/1176934318815906
======
olliej
Software does evolve - as we’ve seen many times in the past projects to do a
wholesale replacement of large projects tend to fail spectacularly (the
Netscape example being the most prominent).

Large projects do evolve - new parts are added over time, old parts are
dropped, and individual parts are rewritten, generally in a piecemeal fashion.

The environment selects for some features (say memory protection, which won -
OSs either evolved it independently or died out), and select against others
(OSs with builtin adveetising struggle to survive). Having misfeatures doesn’t
necessarily kill off sufficiently “fit” software (humans have objectively
weird/terrible anatomy - sinus construction, that nerve that goes from left to
right side of your neck via the heart), etc.

Article should be “artificially evolve” software.

~~~
russley
This article is talking about Evolutionary Algorithms, a specific practice
within the realm of machine learning and emergent behavior.

What you're describing is software engineering.

